# Hello Everyone!!!



## KX

Most of you ladies will know me from the other forum

My name is Karrina, Im 23 years old, have a little 7 month old baby girl Rebecca who is a monster :lol: 

My partner Dale is 21, and is from Glossop in Derbyshire. We both work for Edinburgh Council as antisocial behaviour investigators.

I look forward to chatting with you all.

K X :wink:


----------



## Imi

Hey K x

Welcome to the forum where the "NICE" people get together :D

Look forward to chatting to you x


----------



## Tootsie

Hello :D


----------



## Tam

Hello K X *Waves*

Welcome to the forum! xx


----------



## HB

Hey K X!!
Glad you came over to take a peek!!!!

Hope you enjoy the forum!!!

xox


----------

